# API 582 Based Guidelines



## ashfaqanwer (26 أغسطس 2010)

Assalam-o-Alaikum Brothers

Attached please find useful welding guidelines as per API 582. They have been simplified to be understood easily and thoroughly. Hope it would be helpful

Download: http://www.thepetrostreet.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=293

Regards
Ashfaq


----------

